# Any Architects



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

im trying to get some decent photos of some brutelist tower blocks that were built in east london between 1967-1974. Any pointers? Not sure if the one im looking for is by Arno Goldfinger or not.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi - I graduated in Architecture.

Sounds pretty specialist to me so I suggest you may have to take a trip to 66 Portland Place - home of the Royal Institute of British Architects and use their reference libraryâ€¦

Cheers Stuart


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Mr. Goldfinger did design this beauty - Trellick Tower, Ladbroke Grove

Absolutely fantastic...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

blackandgolduk said:


> Mr. Goldfinger did design this beauty - Trellick Tower, Ladbroke Grove
> 
> Absolutely fantastic...


Thankfully it's a listed building now as well


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im not an architect but i now what you mean some of the tower blocks have suddenly become very attractive through ugliness (im sure theres a word to describe that) ,but in my opinion the most amazing thing made out of concrete is this










its the roof of the pantheon in rome .it blew me away when you see it then you start to wonder how they made it ,ive since seen a docu on how they made it and im still in awe .

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres its sisiter block in Bow East London....










Balfron Tower.......

i grew up not far from here, but in a block called James Sinclair Point, in Upton Park (plaistow)......but it doesn't seem to have exisited.....only one reference of it on the net (that i can find anyway), and no pictures


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

never knew the ladbroke grove one had a twin, pretty cool. spaceship on ecstacy or acid?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Trellick tower !, bloody blot on the landscape if you ask me. A concrete carbuncle of the very highest order.

Been to wedding receptions in it, shagged in it, got pissed & stoned in it, and performed most of the other rites of passage you go through in your youth. Despite the memories, I still detest it. We lived about 800 yards away and it completely dominated the local skyline.

Notting hill in the 70's 80's & 90's, in many ways I am glad that I was there, but the best thing I ever did was to get the hell out of there.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> Trellick tower !, bloody blot on the landscape if you ask me. A concrete carbuncle of the very highest order.
> 
> Been to wedding receptions in it, shagged in it, got pissed & stoned in it, and performed most of the other rites of passage you go through in your youth. Despite the memories, I still detest it. We lived about 800 yards away and it completely dominated the local skyline.
> 
> Notting hill in the 70's 80's & 90's, in many ways I am glad that I was there, but the best thing I ever did was to get the hell out of there.


i think it gorgeous! i grew up in a high rise......13th floor in a block of 23 floors. It was a great place to grow up.....long corridors to play football, a playdeck to ride your bike, and a really good sense of community....it also looked wonderful......it must have been a one off our block as i cant find a picture of it anywhere


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > Trellick tower !, bloody blot on the landscape if you ask me. A concrete carbuncle of the very highest order.
> ...


If you like that, take a look at the Roger Stevens Building at the University of Leeds - I used to work here and this is/was a great example of how to use concrete in structures...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > catflem said:
> ...


can only see a red cross?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Try This


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

...and this!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't find any piccies of JS Point on the net, but there are plenty of references to it with regard to saving Queens Market.

It appears to have been knocked down in the 90's.

Have you thought about contacting the local papers in Newham to see if they've got anything they can send you ?.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

catflem said:


> Can't find any piccies of JS Point on the net, but there are plenty of references to it with regard to saving Queens Market.
> 
> It appears to have been knocked down in the 90's.
> 
> ...


Or Newham council? They're bound to have some.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think it was demolished in 1986.......i have contacted Newham council and the newham recorder, with no help at all!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

This might help with your trip down memory lane

http://www.flickr.com/groups/newham/pool/

There are plenty of tower blocks, including demolitions, alas I fear that the one you seek will not be amongst them.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> This might help with your trip down memory lane
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/newham/pool/
> 
> ...


thanks for that lee......


----------

